# Sabby's 'lil Grow Journal



## Sabby (Jul 31, 2006)

Since I'm just learning, I don't really expect much but to gain knowledge here. I'm open to suggestions, tips, anything really, so feel free to post.

I germinated my seeds (Yes, they are bagseeds, but again I'm not really expecting much here but experience. If I get anything out of this considering my black thumb, I'll be quite pleased!) in two-ply toilet paper wrapped in tin foil and soaked in water (lucky me, I'm a gastric bypass patient so I have a neverending supply of bottled water...Lol) That was five days ago.

Once they showed root, I planted them in 5-gallon planters. I can't recall the brand of soil I used right off, but it came from Wal-Mart and seemed nutrient-rich, I'll find out the brand name tomorrow when I venture out of my room and into the kitchen. Anyway, they were planted on Friday, 7-28-06.

My lighting is crappy at the moment since I purchased the wrong thing at Wal-Mart, so I've put the plants outside during the day for the past two days and brought them into the grow room (4' x 3' x 12' closet) at night so they would at least get some light.

Tonight when I went to retrieve them I was rewarded with two sprouts, Katie and Lady Godiva. I have to personalize everything so it's only natural my plants will have names, go ahead and laugh if you want 

So, here's my pics two days after planting.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 31, 2006)

looks like youve got a good start.  outside during the day is great lighting, nothing beats the sun!  but i dont think you should put them under a light at night is its the wrong spectrum.  its better to just leave them in the dark.  good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Sabby (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks, FTW 

I'm going to get a new lighting set-up for them today so they can have more growth time, especially since I planted a bit late in the season.

When I got up to put them out this morning, I was greeted with a couple of surprises! One, they seem to be growing like (pun intended) weeds. Katie has already started a second set of leaves from the top on her second day as a seedling. The second surprise came from the pot with Godiva - I had put 3 germed seeds in each pot to ensure I could at least get one plant to grow in each, and apparently another little baby poked it's head out overnight. I'll give it a few days growth before putting it in a seperate container. Looks like I might just have to convert our hall closet into a grow-room as well - it's shelved so I might just do some modification and try a SOG set-up there and try out cloning if I get over the four sprouts I have room for in my livingroom closet. That will give me some leeway to actually play around a bit.

No name for the new girl yet, so if anyone has any suggestions, I'm open to them. Feel free to name my plants for me 

I'll post pics at the end of the day when I bring them in.

Oh! Yes...And the soil I used was "Perfect Growth Blend" from Wal-Mart  (Told you I'd check once I made it to the kitchen...Lol)


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 31, 2006)

if you end up having to transplant due to your change of plans then you should be sure to get a soil with no added nutes, dont wanna burn those babies!  they are pretty delicate for the first couple weeks of their lives.


----------



## Sabby (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! I wouldn't have thought of that unless you mentioned it.


----------



## rockydog (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey you got the perfect attitude for this. I am on my first grow as well and it has truly been a learning experience. I look forward to following your grow


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 31, 2006)

1st grows are defently a learning experience. Key thing to remember is keep is simple, dont try and over analize the grow. You will make mistakes just as we all do, just learn from them. I would suggest a notebook/calendar that will help you keep good notes to use in the future. Get some good lighting going and watch them grow.


----------



## Sabby (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice!

I found what I needed from Wal-Mart the other day in the way of lighting, but they didn't have the fixture I wanted in stock so I have to wait until Saturday to refit my grow-room...

One of the planters now has three growing in it, one has two, and one has one. The fourth one is empty.

I'm going to pick up some more planters today. If you can see in the picture, the new plant in the planter with 3 isn't in a very good place...I'm afraid those two will grow up with their roots connected if I don't transplant one soon. 

When choosing a plant to transplant into another container, is there any specific method I should use? I mean, should I transplant the healthiest one or the tallest? These are pretty much parallel in their growth at the moment, but I wanted to ask for future reference.

Here are the pictures from day 5 of the grow...(How do you calculate day one, by the way? Do you count from germination, from planting, or from sprouting?)


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 2, 2006)

Another Tip: Only 1 plant per container. You will want to transplant them soon.


----------



## Sabby (Aug 10, 2006)

Had some issues last week - I brought the plants inside for one day and within a couple of hours they were all droopy! I tied them up so they'd grow straight,  but something still seems amiss...

Here are the pics from 13 days into the grow.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 10, 2006)

Sabby said:
			
		

> , but something still seems amiss...
> .


 
inadequate light need to get those plants closer to the light. Florous should be a couple of inches away max..
Over-watering. Soil looks extremely wet. should only need to water 1-2X a week.
Put more dirt in to help cover the over stretched main stem. that will help with the flopping over.
Also the shock of going from OD to ID can create some troubles too.

After that, get the fan blowing over em. that will help stregthen the stem. a gentle breeze is a must. IMO.


----------



## advocate (Aug 10, 2006)

You need to plant in deeper soil...


----------



## Sabby (Sep 28, 2006)

We've had some ups and downs since my last post. A few times they got quite thirsty and started to wilt, but perk back up every time.

Due to limitation of funds, my closet is not exactly the best grow room in the world. I rotate them in and out of the light.

The one in the back isn't doing well, but if I can get three healthy plants out of four then I'm happy. 

What do you guys think?

When should I start the flowering cycle? I bought an auto timer the other day.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 28, 2006)

Lookin good, they like to get dry inbetween waterings just not to the extreme. How/where are you planning on flowering them? I would wait a few more weeks before I started 12/12 IMO.


----------



## Sabby (Sep 29, 2006)

The closet is the only place I have at the moment, so I'm just going to put the autotimer on 12/12 when it's time to flower them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

*Sabby the ladies are looking great. Be sure that when ya go to 12/12 you have all light leaks sealed off.   Your doing a great job keep it up. *


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey man, 

Plants are looking good there. My first grow I used the same type of light. I'd sugest leaning it across your closet and some how raising it up. That will eliminate the need to rotate your plants under the light all the time. I'll see if I can dig up some pics on my old computer but I'm not sure if I have any... 


Oh and you might want to move where that extension cord attaches to your light cord. Couple drips of water and things could get a little interesting.


----------



## Sabby (Oct 26, 2006)

Started flowering on October 10th as planned.

Everything is looking good!

A boatload of additional photos. Let me know what you think! 

I'm pleased because it looks like I'm going to get a decent harvest in time for Christmas. Phhht...And someone called me crazy for starting in July


----------



## Sabby (Oct 26, 2006)

Aaaaaaand one to "grow" on  buh-dump-bah.


----------



## Sabby (Oct 26, 2006)

*EDIT* Nevermind, I think it was some spyware I picked up at some point...It's fixed now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2006)

*Sabby the ladies are looking great. Gonna be a nice Christmas for ya by the looks of things. Keep up the great work and keep the pics coming.  *


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 27, 2006)

thier looking better then mine are keep up the good work


----------



## Sabby (Nov 15, 2006)

Couple of budshots here...

It seems like they are flowering VERY slowly...Do they look normal for 1.3 months on 12/12's?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2006)

Sabby said:
			
		

> Couple of budshots here...
> 
> It seems like they are flowering VERY slowly...Do they look normal for 1.3 months on 12/12's?


*Hello Sabby.   They seem a bit small for 1.3 months in flower. Do you have any light leaks? *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2006)

*Me again.   I wen't back and read your journal and i see that you are using CFL's for lighting. This may be why they are growing slow. You still have a way to go as far as flowering so they will fatten up for ya.  *


----------



## Sabby (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay, thanks! I figured it was the lighting, but wasn't entirely sure...Should I have to worry any about them taking longer to flower? I mean, will it hurt the THC production, or damage the plants because it's taking longer?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2006)

Sabby said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks! I figured it was the lighting, but wasn't entirely sure...Should I have to worry any about them taking longer to flower? I mean, will it hurt the THC production, or damage the plants because it's taking longer?


*Nope it shouldn't. The plants trichromes will tell ya when she's done. When you see cloudy and amber trichromes she is ready for chopping.  *


----------



## Sabby (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks! You've been a huge help through this whole grow, I really appreciate it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2006)

*No problem Sabby. We all try and help out in one way or another isn't that what it's all about.  *


----------

